# Video Tutorial - Kontakt Manual Walkthrough



## KSProgrammer

Hello all,

New to VI Control, thought i'd give this a go.



I've been tinkering with Kontakt instruments for a few companies for a few years, and have decided that with the new Kontakt being released, it's a good time to go about walking through the manual as a reference, as I think it's difficult for beginners to get going on Kontakt.

This will develop into a channel of library making and implementing any techniques that get brought up by commenters, so hopefully you can all help me out with making it an engaging and helpful resource for those learning Kontakt Scripting.

Anyway, check it out. I've run through chapters 2 and 3 so far, with the rest of chapter 3 going up this weekend, and onto Chapter 4 after that.

Regards,

David


----------



## jononotbono

KSProgrammer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New to VI Control, thought i'd give this a go.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tinkering with Kontakt instruments for a few companies for a few years, and have decided that with the new Kontakt being released, it's a good time to go about walking through the manual as a reference, as I think it's difficult for beginners to get going on Kontakt.
> 
> This will develop into a channel of library making and implementing any techniques that get brought up by commenters, so hopefully you can all help me out with making it an engaging and helpful resource for those learning Kontakt Scripting.
> 
> Anyway, check it out. I've run through chapters 2 and 3 so far, with the rest of chapter 3 going up this weekend, and onto Chapter 4 after that.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> David




Just subscribed. I'm massively interested in learning how to make my own Kontakt Libraries so this is brilliant timing. I'll check them all out later this evening! Thank you for doing this!


----------



## KSProgrammer

jononotbono said:


> Just subscribed. I'm massively interested in learning how to make my own Kontakt Libraries so this is brilliant timing. I'll check them all out later this evening! Thank you for doing this!



Great! Thanks for the Sub. 

I've got a couple walkthrough tutorials on some of the libraries I'm making currently, so I'll throw them up on the channel as they go as well.


----------



## KSProgrammer

Morning all!

Today's video is on @String variables, a particularly pertinent subject, now with the new Kontakt text and font options! How exciting. (new fonts not actually covered in this one, but i'll probably get one up about them soon!)

Check it out here;



Regards

David


----------



## KSProgrammer

Hey VIControl,

New video up today, talking about !String Arrays. What are they? How do they work? Join me as I pretend to know and work it out on the job.



Regards,

David


----------



## germancomponist

And do not forget that Kontakt Sampler is also a very cool synthesizer!

Some years ago I demonstrated this by using only one little Taiko Drum sample, to produce tons of sounds with it. Listen: https://app.box.com/s/fb81d8e193ec920d62ec

In this demo, I was after the sound of the 80's, and all instruments I built with only this little sample: https://app.box.com/s/885f93ee176ce4437c28

If u don't believe me, feel free to download the complete project and instruments here: https://app.box.com/s/90osnxxunfbsiyt92nyq

Have fun


----------



## KSProgrammer

Pretty cool stuff Germancomponist! Certainly is versatile!

Today's video I'm looking at Const variables and dreaming about getting to more interesting chapters.

Check it out;



Regards,

David


----------



## KSProgrammer

Hey all,

Today's tutorial, about using polyphonic variables. Handy for arpeggiators, chord trigger systems, waterfall chord structures, and MOAR.

Check it out;


----------



## KSProgrammer

Persistent variables and the end of chapter 3! How exciting.

Check it out here;


Regards

David


----------



## KSProgrammer

Hello All!

Starting Chapter 4 now. Take a look!


Regards

David


----------



## Chris Richter

I have yet to watch the videos, but a big thank you for doing this.


----------



## KSProgrammer

CQrity said:


> I have yet to watch the videos, but a big thank you for doing this.


Very welcome, and thanks for the kind words. turns out there is some cool stuff in this manual..


----------



## Kony

A big thank you from me as well for doing these


----------



## KSProgrammer

Kony said:


> A big thank you from me as well for doing these


Very welcome! Great to hear people appreciate them.


----------



## KSProgrammer

New episode on Knobs in Kontakt!


----------



## KSProgrammer

Moving right along. Connecting Kontakt with the outside world with the File Selector.

This one is a longer one. There's quite a bit to get through, so i'm starting to expand on some of the information. It's not insane yet, but something tells me it will get pretty nuts!


----------



## KSProgrammer

OKAY. HERE IT IS. THE ONE YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR. UI_LABELS. HOLY SHIT.

Between this at UI_level meter..gosh I've just got too much to talk about!

Check it out.


----------



## KSProgrammer

New video up! Connecting some level meters to _ definitely _ be useful...


----------



## GregMalick

Great. Thanks.


----------



## KSProgrammer

Hello all,

UI_menu today. Cause who doesn't love a good dropdown.

Check it out;


----------



## GregMalick

This is great stuff!


----------



## KSProgrammer

GregMalick said:


> This is great stuff!


Thanks for checking it out Greg!


----------



## KSProgrammer

UI_sliders. SLIDE IT UP.


----------



## KSProgrammer

4.8! Using switches and their callbacks


----------



## KSProgrammer

Tables? Fuck yeah tables.


----------



## KSProgrammer

The new video today generated some RIDICULOUS ideas of building a ZORK inside Kontakt. Stay tuned for that horrible waste of time. In the meantime, here's a video on UI_TextEdit


----------



## KSProgrammer

Value edits! Numbers! WOOO


----------



## KSProgrammer

UI_WAVEFORMS! SQUIGGLY LINES! Finally something interesting that might actually be IN A SAMPLE LIBRARY.

Check it out, 4.12


----------



## robgb

This is great stuff, but I noticed the audio and video are out of sync in the first video. Just an FYI.


----------



## KSProgrammer

robgb said:


> This is great stuff, but I noticed the audio and video are out of sync in the first video. Just an FYI.



Yeah, unfortunately, it doesn't look like I can fix it. It's not too far out, so I'll live with it, but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## KSProgrammer

Hey all. Here's a fun one. XY Pads. Actually pretty cool.


----------



## Crowe

This seems amazing, but before I waste who knows how many hours on something I can't use...

How much of this is applicable to Kontakt 5 (current version)?


----------



## KSProgrammer

Shiirai said:


> This seems amazing, but before I waste who knows how many hours on something I can't use...
> 
> How much of this is applicable to Kontakt 5 (current version)?


Most of this stuff works in kontakt 5! I'll specifically state what patch each function came from, so if anything is new, you'll know at the start!


----------



## Crowe

KSProgrammer said:


> Most of this stuff works in kontakt 5! I'll specifically state what patch each function came from, so if anything is new, you'll know at the start!



Then I guess this goes on the list of stuff to study. Looking forward to it!


----------

